# Nikon adds on CR



## Don Haines (Jul 7, 2014)

I have started to see adds for Nikon on my CR feed!

Inconceivable! 
Oh the humanity!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 7, 2014)

And just where have you been googling lately, you naughty boy?


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 7, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> And just where have you been googling lately, you naughty boy?



Anritsu and Agilent.... I have no idea how they knew I have a F1..... perhaps big brother really is spying on us...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 5, 2014)

The ads are placed by Google, they know everything about you. If you visit a site that uses their ads, or click on a Nikon link, then they read the cookies and start serving ads to you.


Ads are personalized, each person sees targeted ads based on his browsing history, as well as ads that pertain to the site he is visiting.

Delete all your cookies, and much of it will stop.


----------



## Canon1 (Aug 6, 2014)

And I thought all the ads I see here for adult diapers was because it was a gaining fad among photoraphers. Might be nice in the kayak, or for shooting a concert, or being stuck in traffic on the way to location. 

  ;D


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Aug 7, 2014)

Canon1 said:


> And I thought all the ads I see here for adult diapers was because it was a gaining fad among photoraphers. Might be nice in the kayak, or for shooting a concert, or being stuck in traffic on the way to location.
> 
> ;D



Or for long trips to Florida!! ;D


----------

